# Stone Veneer ??



## AllRepairs (Aug 20, 2010)

Hello,
I need to talk to someone that is knowledgable in the area of stone veneer vs. real stone and mainly on the wear of stone veneer over time that and how the sun beating on it can cause what type of wear. Going to arbitration and this one of the damages the customer is claiming. 
Also power washing stone veneer can it handle it or maybe not if old. What sort of damage can it create or not create? I need a professional's opinion here. 
Thanks,
ARM


----------



## InsulStone (Mar 7, 2011)

If the stone has met the ASTM standards, it should be able to handle it unless you intentionally held the power spray on it for an extended time.


----------



## InsulStone (Mar 7, 2011)

*Stone veneer*

I am assuming you are talking about manufactured stone. If it meets the ASTM requirement (certified product), it should be able to handle the pressure washer just fine, unless you held it there for an extended time (quite a long time)


----------



## AllRepairs (Aug 20, 2010)

How would I know if it met that standard? This is on the outside of a home facing the sun and is about 10yrs old. She is claiming we damaged the stone veneer, when in fact our guys swear they never even hit it with the powerwasher, just water splashed on it. When it splashed on it they took a towel and wiped it down. So now the owner sees these cracks and looks like little craters. My guys say that it was so dirty that you couldn't tell before without looking really close up. That when they wiped it off you could see. Another guy says that the stone has a type of clear finish on it and that is what is cracked/cracking and in places chips off (like old brittle paint does). Do you know if they finish these faux stones with something like a urethane finish?


----------



## stacker (Jan 31, 2006)

i have been involved with the manufacture of artificial stone since around 1977.we do recommend a sealer,i have never seen a urethane finish except on an inside wall.
over time manufactured stone will crack to some degree.mostly hairline cracks that arent noticeable unless the stone has been wet and is in the process of drying.
i would say i doubt that your men caused any damage to the stone,unless they did hit it with a power washer and left it in one spot for a period of time.but it still wouldnt cause cracks.


----------



## AllRepairs (Aug 20, 2010)

*Stone Veneer photos*

Stacker, Can I upload a photo for you to look at for me and tell me what you see?


----------



## JB818 (Feb 11, 2011)

That's total bs. Exterior stone of any kind will weather from acid rain and sun


----------



## ibanez11223 (Jan 8, 2009)

The stone veneer won't crack or fade under these circumstances. It's actually more durable than you'd think. I've used faux panels on my home and they've held up perfectly over the past few years, no cracking or fading. check out some more about them here: fauxpanels.com/ stone-veneer.php


----------

